# 1998 GMC K1500 Plow Truck



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

here are some pic of my truck and plow.

also check out my youtube videos
-Western snowplow repainting




-My Truck




-Plowing 2-2-11


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

nice clean short box plow machine. wesport

only trick i can tell ya is brush on or roll on the rustoleum next time. thicker/better coating / FASTER .


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice looking truck and plow ya got there


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

sweetk30;1237738 said:


> nice clean short box plow machine. wesport
> 
> only trick i can tell ya is brush on or roll on the rustoleum next time. thicker/better coating / FASTER .


Thanks,

I still like spray paint better it go faster and you can get in all the corners good and I still put 2 thick coats of primer down then 3 thick coats of red and it still look like i just painted it.

I'm happy with it


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya its what ever you like. 

i tryed spray can first. took forever and covered not to goot. used 99 cent brush and 1 qt to finish . the only spot thats come off its the spray can spot. 

cood combo tho for makin cash.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

What are those freaky kids wearing in the garage? They would scare the crap outta me!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and plow. Does it have the 5.7L?


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

mercer_me;1239425 said:


> Very nice truck and plow. Does it have the 5.7L?


 yes 5.7L


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

5.7L vortec


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Mister Plow;1239231 said:


> What are those freaky kids wearing in the garage? They would scare the crap outta me!


:laughing: what the freaky part the hats with the puffballs on top?  I had to go look at the video myself... i know both of the twin where in the garage I was not looking at what the where wearing I was just making sure they stayed in the garage and not getting hit by anyone that came around that corner.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice set-up....good luck the rest of the season.


The vids are good and that truck is very clean inside...


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is a very nice rig you got there.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks

Here are some more photos


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*plow after 2010 2011*

my plow after the 2010 - 2011 year paint still in good shape Thumbs Up


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*brake controller, whips, and CB*

brake controller, whips, and CB


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Awsome truck!!!! i really like that truck/plow. nice job on the plow. hope you get good snow this year!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Really nice OBS! I didnt think you could get leather in a reg cab? Don't see them much if you can. Wanna come make the UniMount I'm getting for my '99 look like that??


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks good man, good luck with it! That interior looks comfortable for plowing!


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

MikeRi24;1306096 said:


> Really nice OBS! I didnt think you could get leather in a reg cab? Don't see them much if you can. Wanna come make the UniMount I'm getting for my '99 look like that??


Thanks

I would be happy to come and paint your plow if you would like to pay for my plane ticket to and back from NY. :laughing:


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

bedlinen install


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*running / turn lights VIDEO*

New video of my running / turn lights on the sides






Still Trying to upload more pic:realmad:


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

thats awsome!!! really looks good!Thumbs Up


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

How did you wire that? Add a resistor to drop the incoming running light power and use full power for turn?


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

vegaman04;1307771 said:


> How did you wire that? Add a resistor to drop the incoming running light power and use full power for turn?


YEP..... and a diode on each wire so you don't get back feed (running lights powering turn or turn powering running lights)


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Bye bye POS drop in liner :realmad:

hello Herculiner and Tie-downs wesport


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*Id light bar*

Id light bar


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*rust proofing*

rust proofing


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*random pics*

random pics
and my 1998 Chevy Cavalier *Z24*


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

LED running lights

if you haven't seen the video go back a few post and there's a link


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*One year*

ONE YEAR- Every thing i did to my truck in the last year


----------

